# OK..... Will the TBN Spy .............



## Junkman

OK........ I need to know..... who is the TBN Spy at ForumsForums?????  I know that we have a mole or two..... maybe even more than that.  I was recently told in a PM that we also have a *SPY*.  How unethical that someone from TBN would infiltrate our ranks and spy on us.  I intend to get to the bottom of this.  Who is the spy........Please list the spies name below and we will put their name on the ballot to be voted on.  The person that gathers the most votes undoubtedly must be the spy.....


----------



## Melensdad

I think it is that guy named Bob.

*we need to know which Boob.....*


----------



## Cowboyjg

I think it's Mr. "I could care less"............

*I need a name to go with that moniker....*


----------



## BigAl RIP

Junkman said:
			
		

> OK........ I need to know..... who is the TBN Spy at ForumsForums????? I know that we have a mole or two..... maybe even more than that.


 
Moles ??? We got moles??? They always go where the grass is greener anyway.don't they ?????
     Hey, I even got a family of Raccoons living under my hot tub . I don't care but when they get all  "lickered up" and start jumping into the water ,from the sides of the tub  it wakes me up .


----------



## Gatorboy

Junkman said:
			
		

> OK........ I need to know..... who is the TBN Spy at ForumsForums?????


This is a public forum, right?  Either everyone is a spy, or no one is a spy     Unless there is some secret forum only special people have access too that contains highly sensitive information that is being leaked, there can be no spy.


----------



## Melensdad

Gatorboy said:
			
		

> This is a public forum, right?  Either everyone is a spy, or no one is a spy     Unless there is some secret forum only special people have access too that contains highly sensitive information that is being leaked, there can be no spy.



HEY HOW DID YOU HEAR ABOUT THE MODERATORS FORUM?  I thought only Junkman, Doc, Bczoom and I knew about that!


----------



## Dargo

Just to prove that I can't follow instructions, I voted anyway.  Let's see if anyone else votes for the same one I did.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I just voted for the same one as someone else.  Not sure who but my vote was in the upper half!


----------



## Junkman

I got 7 PM's nominating Gatorboy...... Guess that I will have to put his name at the top of the list.

I have cleared the votes of the people that can't follow instructions, so they are free to vote again.  Still need additional names to post, or Gatorboy will win by a landslide.


----------



## ddrane2115

OK, I admit, it is I........see photo of the real me


----------



## Junkman

If you don't want to publicly post your nomination, I will accept it by PM.... Only I will know who was nominated by whom.  As for this being a public forum, that is correct.  What I mean as being a "spy" is a person that visits here and then goes over there and blabs about what we are posting about that might be critical of them..  That is why Dargo got banned for a day... it was because of a post that he made here that they must have felt was critical of something that they hold near and dear to their collective hearts.


----------



## ddrane2115

or could I be a british agent, 007 comes to mind, which of course means I can not have a photo made of me...........


----------



## Junkman

ddrane2115 said:
			
		

> OK, I admit, it is I........see photo of the real me



Danny...... are you nominating yourself as a member of their spy network??  If so, I will put your name up on the ballot.


----------



## Dargo

PBinWA said:
			
		

> I just voted for the same one as someone else.  Not sure who but my vote was in the upper half!



The physic powers must be working!    Unless I'm mistaken, we were the only two to vote and we voted for the same "don't vote". 

If only Junk didn't clear the votes of us who cannot follow instructions...


----------



## Melensdad

Never trust a guy who plays with kitty cats!  I say Danny is guilty.

But I also want to nominate OkeeDon.  He comes over here and stirs up all sorts of political debate then he vanishes for a few days and claims he was with Betsy in their camper.  Hmmm.  As a cover story he claims he was given the boot by M over at TBN.  Hmmm.  Yup, Don is guilty too.

But I can't go along with Gatorboy as the spy.  His aserbic wit won me over, so it can't be him.


----------



## Gatorboy

Wo is the spy?  Woe is me...


----------



## rico304

Junkman said:
			
		

> OK........ I need to know..... who is the TBN Spy at ForumsForums????? I know that we have a mole or two..... maybe even more than that. I was recently told in a PM that we also have a *SPY*. How unethical that someone from TBN would infiltrate our ranks and spy on us. I intend to get to the bottom of this. Who is the spy........Please list the spies name below and we will put their name on the ballot to be voted on. The person that gathers the most votes undoubtedly must be the spy.....


 
What exactly would a spy have to report on?  
There are a bunch of people on this site that visit TBN and come back here to talk about what they saw there. (I still visit there) Are they a spy for forumsforums?


----------



## ddrane2115

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Never trust a guy who plays with kitty cats! I say Danny is guilty.
> 
> But I also want to nominate OkeeDon. He comes over here and stirs up all sorts of political debate then he vanishes for a few days and claims he was with Betsy in their camper. Hmmm. As a cover story he claims he was given the boot by M over at TBN. Hmmm. Yup, Don is guilty too.
> 
> But I can't go along with Gatorboy as the spy. His aserbic wit won me over, so it can't be him.


 

dag Bob, how did you know?  Guess the "cats" will have to come visit you soon.
and to everyones surprise Don is in it with me, we are both driving in the left lane right now, bugging out on someones free access wireless, heading to TBN headquarters to rat out junk as having a bug in thier server.


----------



## Junkman

Dargo said:
			
		

> The physic powers must be working!    Unless I'm mistaken, we were the only two to vote and we voted for the same "don't vote".
> 
> If only Junk didn't clear the votes of us who cannot follow instructions...



There was a total of 3 votes..... two were for one and one for the other unknown persons....


----------



## Junkman

rico304 said:
			
		

> What exactly would a spy have to report on?
> There are a bunch of people on this site that visit TBN and come back here to talk about what they saw there. (I still visit there) Are they a spy for forumsforums?



They would be called "double agents" or "counter spies"......  I don't know of any, but I don't know everything, only THE SHADOW knows that.... Junk..


----------



## OkeeDon

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> But I also want to nominate OkeeDon.  He comes over here and stirs up all sorts of political debate then he vanishes for a few days and claims he was with Betsy in their camper.  Hmmm.  As a cover story he claims he was given the boot by M over at TBN.  Hmmm.  Yup, Don is guilty too.


Well, I agree he is suspicious,  First of all, there's his name, when he's never even been close to Oklahoma.  Then, he snuck out of the country about the same time as Dargo, even went to the same place.  He was obviously spying on Dargo.  But, he's not alone.  He's actually a conservative pretending to be a liberal, while there's another guy who's obviously a liberal pretending to be a conservative.  I forget his name, but he's this rich guy who gives away both his money and his time, and everyone knows rich conservatives don't do that.

So, while OkeeDon is obviously a spy, he's the perfect conterspy for that other guy.  We all know he makes up stories, because he claims he has a snow vehicle in the suburbes of Chicago.


----------



## rico304

Junkman said:
			
		

> They would be called "double agents" or "counter spies"...... I don't know of any, but I don't know everything, only THE SHADOW knows that.... Junk..


 
Ahhhhh. Now counter spy I can go along with


----------



## daedong

I have never won anything in my life, put my name up, this could be the first.


----------



## Gatorboy

daedong as the looser?  What does he loosen?


----------



## Melensdad

Gatorboy said:
			
		

> daedong as the looser?  What does he loosen?



What does the winner get?  

And do the loosers get their reputations restored back to their former glory


----------



## daedong

Gatorboy said:
			
		

> daedong as the looser?  What does he loosen?


Gatorboy, this is not an english lesson, and even if it was we could call on Mith for the job. I have seen you spell so many English words wrong in the past. So loosen up just tell us the truth.


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> What does the winner get?



Tightened!


----------



## Cowboyjg

OK....OK...I give. It's me. I did it. I couldn't help myself. I felt they needed to know how great it really is here at FF. I told them that true expression runs rampent here. Just look at GB, and Okeedon. They have thrived here, as has bczoom, johnday, and a whole host of others. They wouldn't buy it. They said that there had to be something more. I said the only one left was "The Jerk in The Hawiian Shirt" but they said they already knew about him....

I'm sorry...so sorry. I was taken in....


----------



## DaveNay

The spy of course is......*JUNKMAN!!!*

This whole thing was a setup by Junk and Doc, working in cooperation with the TBN Gods.  The purpose of creating this little forum was to siphon away the drek that was starting to accumulate over at TBN, and therefore preserve their "family friendly" nature.

It's all really part of a greater plan by M & I.

Really.

It is.

(Puts on his tinfoil hat)


----------



## Melensdad

DaveNay said:
			
		

> (Puts on his tinfoil hat)



Seriously, I was reading that you actually increase the ability of the government to read your mind if you wear tinfoil hats with a peak at the top.
But if you wear a tinfoil helmet then you are safe.


----------



## Junkman

DaveNay said:
			
		

> The spy of course is......*JUNKMAN!!!*
> 
> .......... The purpose of creating this little forum was to siphon away the drek that was starting to accumulate over at TBN..............
> (Puts on his tinfoil hat)



Interesting choice of words...... I believe that in keeping with their beliefs that you will be the next to be banned because of yours....


----------



## BoneheadNW

I voted for Gatorboy just because of the obnoxious constant correcting of the posters posts that are obviously posted with good intent but some people type very fast and don't care to stop and correct their mistakes before they hit the submit reply button.
Go for it Gatorboy.
Bonehea


----------



## Junkman

Gatorboy said:
			
		

> daedong as the looser?  What does he loosen?



Using daedong's words ......





> I have never won anything in my life, put my name up, this could be the first.



Since he has never won anything, then he must have always lost.  Being that he always lost, then he is the looser..... Is this that hard for you to comprehend???????  daedong understood it.... Must be the higher intelligence of the people down under....


----------



## BoneheadNW

You have to admire the people that go down under.  Brave souls. 
Bonehead


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Junkman said:
			
		

> Using daedong's words ......
> 
> Since he has never won anything, then he must have always lost.  Being that he always lost, then he is the looser..... Is this that hard for you to comprehend???????  daedong understood it.... Must be the higher intelligence of the people down under....



I'll be damned if I'M gonna correct the old goat.


----------



## AndyM

Junkman said:
			
		

> I got 7 PM's nominating Gatorboy...... Guess that I will have to put his name at the top of the list.
> 
> I have cleared the votes of the people that can't follow instructions, so they are free to vote again. Still need additional names to post, or Gatorboy will win by a landslide.


 
Gatorboy marches to his own drummer... he ain't working for nobody.
I've enjoyed his posts over here... many times more than the ones at the other place.

I just saw a post over at the other place where MikePA was correcting someone's spelling and explaining the reasons to spell correctly. Wouldn't it be hillarious if Dave replied to that post with some witty comment?  

I think the LBrown59 imposter is the spy, whoever that may be.   

If not him, what about the Amsoil guy?  You know, the engineer who has to buy whatever is most expensive and mentions it in every post.  What's his name?


----------



## buy_25

> If not him, what about the Amsoil guy?  You know, the engineer who has to buy whatever is most expensive and mentions it in every post.  What's his name?


Cry me a river Andym. I did not know I buy this and that and mention it in every post. I can mention more things if it get to you! LOl   Seems like you are stuck on my toys. Man you need to get off of it and move on in life. 
Maybe you and the spy over here can get together and play "long time"....

But to answer you post I do not care about that site, its clown members and some members on FF. I have better things to worry about in life and not going to waste my time on morons. Maybe if those people have that much time on these hands, get another job or a job.


----------



## AndyM

buy_25 said:
			
		

> I can mention more things if it get to you! Man you need to get off of it and move on in life.


 
Maybe I do... maybe I should be doing something more productive with my evening. 
It may be time to get off of it and move on. Yep.

After all, I was specifically told to quit feeding the trolls. 
I will follow that advise. Thank you for showing the error of my ways.

P.S. How do you know I was talking about you and not someone else?  Jeez, talk about a big ego!


----------



## daedong

Junkman said:
			
		

> OK........ I need to know..... who is the TBN Spy at ForumsForums?????



Just a thought, we could all go to TBN and ask the question over there.


----------



## BoneheadNW

buy_25 said:
			
		

> But to answer you post I do not care about that site, its clown members and some members on FF. I have better things to worry about in life and not going to waste my time on morons.


Touchy touchy!  My we are a bit on edge this evening, aren't we?  Didn't we have our caffeine today!
Hey, if Junkman and Bob can make fun of me with less-than-flattering comments (even though they are true), you can handle "the engineer who has to buy whatever is most expensive and mentions it in every post" comment.
Time to go drink and toast to Dargo!
Bonehead


----------



## buy_25

AndyM said:
			
		

> P.S. How do you know I was talking about you and not someone else?  Jeez, talk about a big ego!


No, not a big ego at all; but a can add 2 and 2 since it is the same game you played last time on the pet thread and had cried the BS about what I own etc. 

I know what junkman said and I could understand it. I hope you can too. So maybe next time move on in your life and get off the items I own. If you have that much time.......


----------



## buy_25

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Touchy touchy!  My we are a bit on edge this evening, aren't we?  Didn't we have our caffeine today!
> Hey, if Junkman and Bob can make fun of me with less-than-flattering comments (even though they are true), you can handle "the engineer who has to buy whatever is most expensive and mentions it in every post" comment.
> Time to go drink and toast to Dargo!
> Bonehead



Nope, I am 100% fine, cool as can be. Same shit from the same morons. Feel like I am in college with undergrads that do not shut up. Or like free loaders at store or flies on the summer. 

If Dargo wins have at it. I did not know the games started nor care to play. I hope we are all drinking real stuff and not junk?


----------



## Michael

Sorry guys, I can't vote as I have never been a member of TBN and only went to the site a couple times to read postings there after doing a yahoo search.  I came in from the MTF side and yeah I know you guys have a mod forum as I am a mod over at MTF.     I enjoy this site and so I defer from voting in something I have no knowledge of.


----------



## BoneheadNW

buy_25 said:
			
		

> If Dargo wins have at it.


I think Dargo and his family consider themselves big winners. 
Bonehead


----------



## Junkman

daedong said:
			
		

> Just a thought, we could all go to TBN and ask the question over there.



Vin.... why don't you start the thread and Bonehead will do a follow up post.. any one taking bets as to how long it lasts????????


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I'm pretty sure it's Bob S....Rumor has it he was seen near Brent's place riding around with a german sheperd in a snowtrac for several days.................(no wonder "Dargo" couldn't be found, as poor Brent wasn't looking for the correct type of tracks). I wonder what evil programming happened to Brents dog during the interragation, as well as the listening devices that surely were implanted somewhere in the dogs anatomy where the sun doesn't shine ?????


----------



## PineRidge

Let's have a vote for a good old-fashioned tar and feather gig. I've never seen anyone tarred and feathered, think it would be cool seeing the perp running around like Big Bird. I say we get some tar (I'll donate) and there has to be a chicken fuc*** I mean farmer here amongst us that might donate the feathers.

We could set a date and a time like high noon and do it right, what say thee mates?


----------



## Melensdad

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's Bob S....Rumor has it he was seen near Brent's place riding around with a german sheperd in a snowtrac for several days.................(no wonder "Dargo" couldn't be found, as poor Brent wasn't looking for the correct type of tracks). I wonder what evil programming happened to Brents dog during the interragation, as well as the listening devices that surely were implanted somewhere in the dogs anatomy where the sun doesn't shine ?????



I hear Dargo came home with a Hawaiian dog collar and a pineapple filled with mango, papaya and rum.


----------



## OregonAlex

There are actually multiple spys in my opinion.  One internal from ForumsForums management and mulple ones from TBN management.

if the moderators were really serious about finding the spies... figure out who has been a member since Oct of last year, logs in almost everyday but has less then a handful of posts. That should narrow down the list pretty fast. These are the accounts used by TBN moderator accounts

The other canidate, who is part of ForumsForums management, is someone who is very active on both boards and attempts to "keep" the peace and discourages people from "stirring up the sh*t" over there. This person is always absent from dialogs which poke fun at TBN, however is VERY VERY active here an most every other subject. This person "volunteers" up potiential trouble makers and their activitess to TBN moderators so they can take preventitive measures TBN to prevent their plans from unfolding. This person tries to influence other moderators here to do the same bit some success. But that Junkman guy will have no part of it and he needs Junkman for his technical abilities. This person is speakless at this point... and is considering deleting this post.    btw, I have great respect for this person.. He seems to be a very nice guy.. and I understand your position.  Nothing is ever gained from having enemies over at TBN management.  It seems it would be better to have a good "business" relationship with them.  I understand completely.  I hope you find this post entertaining and not offensive.

I have to defend Gaterboy here... I was not on TBN very long so I really don't have much of a background about his behaviour... but from what I have seen here.... he seem to take insults pretty darn well, and never ending criticisms about his past behavior on TBN and is not throwing it back.. People make mistakes and continually grow. I see Gaterboy is making a real effort here and seems to be taking the high road.. I would cut him some slack. Just my two cents. Hang in there Gatorboy.. your efforts are not going unnoticed..


----------



## ddrane2115

I got one vote..................


----------



## buy_25

Gee, I wonder who PM’ed Junk to have my name added????? Shocked no less, ya right. I do not play the typical games with PM’s (like some) and I do not know what is more thoughtless or the [only] 14 people so far that voted. If someone has to sneak around like on TBN, oh boy…….

  I vote for AndyM since he has major issues with me; as shown on past posts. Kind of like a TBNer would have. 


  But then again I do not know what the #1 spot wins. A free TBN spy hat?


----------



## HGM

I've read through this since it started and honestly cant come up with a vote, neither serious or sarchastic..... Alex has an interesting perspective that makes a good case, but do you guys think this is something we can prove then control or should we ignore everyone? That way we can start threads and talk to ourselves

My last stint with the moderators over there got me wondering, has anyone here ever tried to hurt that site?  Really, even if you got kicked off because someone was being a dick, would that make you go into a destroy mode?   Its a nice resource, but since the last time, I just limit my time there... If they want to be discriminatory to the folks here then they dont really want us there.. I'll be chiming in there less.. I still dont want to see harm to their site, but believe they are harming themselves by driving people away... Plus we have     more fun....


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> I hear Dargo came home with a Hawaiian dog collar and a pineapple filled with mango, papaya and rum.



It's far worse.  Now he has a taste for fine wines, Cuban cigars, Dom Perignon champagne, German made vehicles, and high quality Hawaiian print silk shirts.    I wanted to celebrate his return home with a beer, but now that just won't do with him now.  How could he have been corrupted as such?!


----------



## bczoom

I honestly have no idea of the intent of this thread nor have an idea of where this thread is going.  Just sounds like a bunch of back-stabbing to me.



			
				OregonAlex said:
			
		

> There are actually multiple spys in my opinion.  One internal from ForumsForums management and mulple ones from TBN management.
> 
> if the moderators were really serious about finding the spies... figure out who has been a member since Oct of last year, logs in almost everyday but has less then a handful of posts. That should narrow down the list pretty fast. These are the accounts used by TBN moderator accounts
> 
> The other canidate, who is part of ForumsForums management, is someone who is very active on both boards and attempts to "keep" the peace and discourages people from "stirring up the sh*t" over there.


OA,

I'm not real bright...  Can you just give member names?


----------



## buy_25

[FONT=&quot]I still can’t stop laughing and can’t believe some moron thinks I am a spy for TBN! That is more funnier then Nascar racing…

I do agree with bczoom here and no one has the balls to come out and post on membersbut some will PM junkman...Give me a break people, are we in high school or adults? 

I should vote for myself since this is getting to funny. I still want to know what the winner gets? I free date with a miget?
 
[/FONT]


----------



## bczoom

buy_25 said:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]That is more funnier then Nascar racing…[/FONT]


Now that's not nice. 

BTW - Doc - I picked the blue "roll eyes (sarcastic)" on the right.  The other "roll eyes" is coming up instead.


----------



## Spiffy1

bczoom said:
			
		

> BTW - Doc - I picked the blue "roll eyes (sarcastic)" on the right. The other "roll eyes" is coming up instead.


 
Hey, I brought that up a first (don't remember what thread), but will defer to your clout........


----------



## buy_25

I only have known of one "spy" from TBN. He is also a mod on TBN (prick) and thinks he a chriropracter and a Rodeo man... He has not posted in sometime.


----------



## Dargo

buy_25 said:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]That is more funnier then Nascar racing…
> [/FONT]



Nah, but I did think it was rather smart of ole Jeff Gordon yesterday when he kept his helmet and HANS device on when he went to pick a fight after the race.  I have to take back some of the comments I've made about him.  If you're 5'6 and 130 pounds, it's probably a smart thing to wear your helmet with your face shield down when you go pick a fight.  Now, _that_ highlight clip is funny!


And, that head jerking avatar gets me motion sick.    I think that avatar means that you like fast cars.  Therefore, in reality, you are a NASCAR fan and just don't know it yet.


----------



## buy_25

I just changed it for ya! 

  I like nascar as much as I like TBN member. 

  I love spending countless (or wasting) $$$$ and sitting with drunks watching cars going around and around and around and around and around and hitting themselves.

  [FONT=&quot]I can get that for free in Hartford CT during rush hour without sitting with drunks. [/FONT]


----------



## DaveNay

Dargo said:
			
		

> And, that head jerking avatar gets me motion sick.    I think that avatar means that you like fast cars.



I always thought it looked like someone trying to get oral satasfaction from a puppet!


----------



## buy_25

[FONT=&quot]Been a long time for ya? deprived ha?[/FONT]


----------



## Dargo

buy_25 said:
			
		

> I just changed it for ya!



Mucho gracias (in the spirit of our immigration legistation now under consideration).    I gotta ask, is that fella on a covered wagon?  At first I thought it was Brad Pitt on a wagon in some western spoof or something, but I know that's now right.  At least he doesn't act as a heuristic model for the dynamics of my spatial sensory conflict perception.


----------



## Spiffy1

Fear and loathing?

If so, that would be, in a strange way, the epitome of heuristic (though having nothing to do with your spacial conflict!).......


----------



## DAP

I realize this is a long shot, but ... could I be the TBN spy next week?  Maybe?

I'll do a good job .. I swear it.


----------



## Junkman

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> There are actually multiple spys in my opinion.  One internal from ForumsForums management and mulple ones from TBN management.................



Please expand on this theory...  I, for one, would love to know who *"internal from ForumsForums management* you are referring to.


----------



## Dargo

Spiffy1 said:
			
		

> Fear and loathing?
> 
> If so, that would be, in a strange way, the epitome of heuristic (though having nothing to do with your spacial conflict!).......



Nah, you must be thinking of the simulation heuristic.  That is a psychological heuristic, or simplified mental strategy, first theorized by Daniel Kahneman and Amos Tversky as a specialized adaptation of the availability heuristic to explain counterfactual thinking, fear and regret.  I was only speaking of an approximate model which evokes a spatial percepetion conflict that can result in a optically inspired dyspeptic condition which could further result in acute nausea.


----------



## bczoom

Hey Dargo and Spiffy

What's with all the big words?  I'm sick and taking meds but have no idea what you're talking about other than the fact Mike's previous avatar can give a guy a headache.


----------



## OregonAlex

Junkman said:
			
		

> Please expand on this theory...  I, for one, would love to know who *"internal from ForumsForums management* you are referring to.


Junk,

Sorry to see this coming from you..  Maybe it  best for me to shut up at this point.  As I seem to be getting to you too.

  I didn't think it that big of a deal and obvious for anyone who follow these type of threads before.   There are only three of you. 

 One is anti TBN and that is obvious...  Has always been that way.

The second has always tried to be diplomatic to TBN, and justly so from their position here. I would do the same perhaps.  This person "actively" attempted to discourage negativity at the beginning and now for the most part just avoids posting in threads that seem which are negative towards TBN.  This person also got Dargo unbanned just recently by convisioning TBN management that they jump the gun on Dargo needlessly and banning him by what he said over here would do more harm then good.

The third and last moderator.. was perhaps a bit too vocal over here and got banned at TBN as a result. Then quietly he got unbanned and as a result, for a while, was has been very diplomatic as well when it has come to negativity towards TBN..   However recently, I think his stance has changed a little towards TBN again, and perhaps willing to poke fun at them a bit more as he how has collected most of his "buddies" email address by now of there and they have either moved over here as an active member or they may be contacted via email.

All of what I saided above, is no big deal... and am pretty sure it is obvious for most active members... nothing wrong with wanting to be deplomatic to TBN management and to maintain a good business relationship with them.  It depends what your motiviations are..  As they say in management.. everyone has a motivation.. so try to understand what everyone's motivation is.  My motivation is to have simply have fun at a "Fun place to talk about anything".   It is obivious that each moderator her has slightly different motivations and priorities.. nothing wrong with that.  I don't expect your jobs are purely to have fun like the rest of your members.  Being a moderator takes some politcal correctness and other things which make you hold back and makes the job not completely fun all the time.

again.. this is not a witch hunt and is no big deal in my opinion..  But if think this thread is really starting to bug the other moderators then I wont post on this subject anymore.


----------



## Spiffy1

bczoom said:
			
		

> Hey Dargo and Spiffy
> 
> What's with all the big words? I'm sick and taking meds but have no idea what you're talking about other than the fact Mike's previous avatar can give a guy a headache.


 
   

"the fact Mike's previous avatar can give a guy a headache" [edit: and worse things  ] is exactly what Dargo was referring to.

As a far as the Kahneman/Tversky tangent to this: I found it quite interesting, but my knowledge of pyschology is far too limited for me to have gone there intentionally.

Actually, I was referring merely to the movie based on a work by Hunter S. Thompson (Mike's avatar being from the movie), though I intentionally left it open enough to imply any theory one wanted from "Fear and Loathing" - whether within the story (interestingly enough, the main characters are constantly under the influence of mind altering drugs) or on the story's theme or even lack thereof.


----------



## OregonAlex

correction.. I guess there are four moderators now.. I haven't figured out Brian's motivation yet. other that at first this thread was fun for him, but as of this morning, wanting to see this thread end and naturally becoming defensive of the other moderators along with Junk. What's the big deal guys?? seems like your "morning" talk got too serious and go defensive for no reason.. there is no shame here for any of you. You have every right for wanted to be diplomatic with the other web site.

Let me give you a little help... go ahead and start poking fun at me and calling me a deranged lunitic. I didn't want to take the fun out of thread by getting up anyone's back sides.. I am sorry if did.


----------



## OregonAlex

HGM said:
			
		

> Alex has an interesting perspective that makes a good case, but do you guys think this is something we can prove then control


not gonna touch the "proof" anymore.. I think anyone can get the proof anymore from what I said already.. not that it matters all that much in the first place.

as far as control... you kidding me??? as soon as forumforums starts to control stuff they become no better then TBN..and yes... we would in that case just as well talk to ourselves.  Simple truth of the matter is that this can be a "fun place to talk about anything".. unless you have something to loose, for talking openly about TBN.  Unfortunately, it can not be as much fun for everyone who posts here.  I am sure they would love to join on the fun too but can not for obvious reasons.

besides, in all seriousness, you don't have to be a member of forumforum in order to read/spy this website. so you can't control spying anyways unless you create a closed forum like MLR.

Perhaps we should ask the forumsforums moderators to create a section here called "TBN rants". Which only allows access if explicately request like MLR. In this section we could openly rant about TBN without worrying about be being banned like Dargo did for what is said. ..and don't have to worry about EXTERNAL spys. However, I really dobut this type of section will ever get created because of the desire for diplomatic relationship with TBN. Which I believe proves my case.


----------



## bczoom

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> correction.. I guess there are four moderators now.. I haven't figured out Brian's motivation yet. other that at first this thread was fun for him, but as of this morning, wanting to see this thread end and naturally becoming defensive of the other moderators along with Junk. What's the big deal guys?? seems like your "morning" talk got too serious and go defensive for no reason.. there is no shame here for any of you. You have every right for wanted to be diplomatic with the other web site.
> 
> Let me give you a little help... go ahead and start poking fun at me and calling me a deranged lunitic. I didn't want to take the fun out of thread by getting up anyone's back sides.. I am sorry if did.


You deranged lunatic!!!!    There, we're even. 

I haven't seen this post until this morning (sick in bed all day yesterday) so I didn't have a post/thought on the subject.  

Honestly, I don't give a rats butt either way.  As already noted, this is a public forum.  They can come over and read whatever they want.  Actually, I don't see any real benefit to this thread.  We (forum mods/admin) don't have "team meetings" (unless we're trying to figure out how to mess with BoneHead) so this thread is out of the blue.  I haven't talked to Junk but I'm assuming this thread is a joke. 

Your last post confused me as I couldn't figure out which was supposed to be me.  I still haven't figured out whom you're referring to when you said "figure out who has been a member since Oct of last year, logs in almost everyday but has less then a handful of posts. That should narrow down the list pretty fast. These are the accounts used by TBN moderator accounts".


----------



## OregonAlex

yep I am a nut.  I pretty sure that is step in the right direction...  to get out of this mess.  Sorry, it was hard for me to avoid the "who is the spy, challenge".  I guess I stepped on some toes.


----------



## Dargo

I nominate Spiffy1 for possibly hiding subliminal messages with his acutely sophisticated linguistic talents.  There is no other logical reason to use a plethera of technical terms which could enable some to possibly engauge in accidental sagacity and serendipity.


----------



## bczoom

Dargo said:
			
		

> I nominate Spiffy1 for possibly hiding subliminal messages with his acutely sophisticated linguistic talents.  There is no other logical reason to use a plethera of technical terms which could enable some to possibly engauge in accidental sagacity and serendipity.


    

Hey Doc, where's an emoticon to show me banging my head on a desk or keyboard?


----------



## OregonAlex

I nomiate myself because I have this secret desire to regain my membership at TBN and to blissfully be able to talk to my buddy Highbeam again. But, I am not capabile of figuring out how to post over there from a different IP number and that keeps me out. So I weep all day instead.


----------



## DaveNay

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> ...and to blissfully be able to talk to my buddy Highbeam again.



Why not just try to talk with a 6 year old child?  It's about the same.


----------



## Spiffy1

Dargo said:
			
		

> I nominate Spiffy1 for possibly hiding subliminal messages with his acutely sophisticated linguistic talents. There is no other logical reason to use a plethera of technical terms which could enable some to possibly engauge in accidental sagacity and serendipity.


 
   

That's worth being nominated; sign me up Junkman! Though, Dargo's acute interpretation of my intentions is obviously self-imcriminating as well [edit: even despite his attempt to divert such possibility through the explicit self-use of the precise incriminating evidence] .


----------



## AndyM

buy_25 said:
			
		

> Gee, I wonder who PM’ed Junk to have my name added????? Shocked no less, ya right.


 
If you mean me, no, I didn't nominate you NOR did I vote for you...It's not worth my time. 
Must have been another member of your fan club.



			
				buy_25 said:
			
		

> I vote for AndyM


 
I'm kind of disappointed to have been nominated but not have my name up there... 
I'm going to have to talk to Junkman about that. Must be an oversight or something.


----------



## OregonAlex

I nominate AndyM... even though he does not fit into either of my two criteria.. his Cliff avatar makes him look suspecious. You can never trust the US postal service.. they read everyone's mail you know... just like...


----------



## Junkman

I have added him to the list.  If people keep getting nominated, the list will keep growing.  Possibly someone that is better connected with the other side will fill me in on the details.. Junk..


----------



## BoneheadNW

Can I nominate somebody?  Can I?  Can I? Can I? 
Bonehead


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

We've kind of figured out that one of the owners and at least one of the moderators have joined up as members. The haven't logged in since October, but that doesn't mean they aren't here reading posts.


----------



## Dargo

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Can I nominate somebody?  Can I?  Can I? Can I?
> Bonehead



Yeah, you can nominate yourself if you really want.


----------



## OregonAlex

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Can I nominate somebody?  Can I?  Can I? Can I?
> Bonehead


yeah you can.. but you got to time it just right to get my existing vote. so you might wanna wait.

also someone has already been nominated for counterspy


----------



## johnday

Well, ahhh, I'm confused. Guess I lost a few braincells working the last few days, I'm going to bed.
Wait a minute, no, I'm not the spy!!


----------



## Spiffy1

We are obviously so lacking in our knowledge of spy novels/movies, that we're falling right into the sinister plan.

A good mole distracts attention from himself while creating chaos from within. Therefor, the one who intiated this thread is the real mole....cunningly starting this thread to first distract attention from himself, then further hoping for it to create such dissent among us that he can proceed with the master plan to divide and conquer! 

JUNKMAN IS THE MOLE!


----------



## buy_25

I wonder if all this talk brought TBN down. Now says "Website Temporarily Down". Muhammad could not pay his electrical bill????


----------



## Melensdad

*Not Found*

 The requested URL /forums/6.php was not found on this server.
  Apache/2.0.46 (Red Hat) Server at www.tractorbynet.com Port 80


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Seems to be back up now


----------



## thcri RIP

I just absolutely hate it when you are out of town and then you log in on the road and you find an interesting thread that has over 70 posts to it.  Damn I don't have time to read this from the beginning.

murph from oklahoma and to abiline tx


----------



## buy_25

It amazes me to no end (not really but sounded trendy) that 4 “Einstein’s” on this forum selected my name for a spy on TBN when I do not have an account overt there. Did these people actually * think * first? We have some real winners here I see. 

  Or the above poll is turning into a popularity contest or lack of (if you care).

Nevermind that no one can post anything on what the winner gets or does not get…..?  100 to 1 nothing will get done (typical). This thread, I think, is revolving into a lets complain post, send secret PM’s around etc.  Based on these actions, it is turning into a little TBN type mentality. I do not know if it is sad, funny, immature or daunting.

 It is funny to watch though… The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Melensdad

Maybe they just think you are a jerk so they voted for you???


----------



## buy_25

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Maybe they just think you are a jerk so they voted for you???


As I stated before, along with other things, “…sad, funny, immature or daunting” I rest my case…..

Based on your post I should change my last # from 4 to 5.


----------



## Melensdad

See Mike, that is your problem, you misread people and their statements.  I didn't call you a jerk but I suggested that some people might think you are.  You take things wrong then you turn and attack people.  It creates hard feelings.  And I'm just guessing here, but I believe (based on numerous PMs I've gotten from numerous members) that people find your attitude to be abrasive, harsh and needlessly confrontational.  Or, simply put, a jerk.  

My guess is people voted for you because they think you are a jerk.


----------



## PineRidge

I got votes, I got votes!

shit that isn't good is it?


----------



## buy_25

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> See Mike, that is your problem, you misread people and their statements.  I didn't call you a jerk but I suggested that some people might think you are.  You take things wrong then you turn and attack people.  It creates hard feelings.  And I'm just guessing here, but I believe (based on numerous PMs I've gotten from numerous members) that people find your attitude to be abrasive, harsh and needlessly confrontational.  Or, simply put, a jerk.
> 
> My guess is people voted for you because they think you are a jerk.



  I do not attack people most are morons since they do not get it. I come here to kick the tires since I do not plain on getting ANYTHING beneficial out of this forum (kind of like TBN). I come here to laugh (bigtime) and see what is today’s issues are. Most are flatout stupid and worthless. Do you really think I care about someones feels? 

  I could careless on what people PM since people on TBN and some maybe here have * no balls * . Hide behind PM's when they can stand up for themselves and be a man…

 Again morons and babies.


----------



## Spiffy1

Does anyone else find the fact the Junkman hasn't put his own name in that last slot slightly suspicious? Of course, now even if he does, it'd be just another blatent attempt to divert the suspician.

Is there a "tinfoil hat" smilie or something equivalent?
 I guess this one will have to do........


----------



## buy_25

Technically, unless someone posts * some real info online*, you know real documentation, everyone on FF name should be up there unless proved otherwise.

  [FONT=&quot]Behind door #1????[/FONT]


----------



## Spiffy1

If there atually is a spy (which even then couldn't do anything a non-member could except report back a few less than PG jokes), it wouldn't be discovered via a poll like this anyway; so may as well enjoy the fun!

Then again, perhaps I'm trying to divert suspician.


----------



## jpr62902

buy_25 said:
			
		

> It amazes me to no end (not really but sounded trendy) that 4 “Einstein’s” on this forum selected my name for a spy on TBN when I do not have an account overt there. Did these people actually *think *first? We have some real winners here I see.


 
Mike, aren't you gsxr1100?  If so, you're account on TBN is still open though I see you haven't posted there in some time.  I think we all need to lighten up a bit, perhaps?


----------



## Junkman

How do you know his account is still open?  How about the Junkman... is his account still open?????


----------



## jpr62902

Simple.  Search the user name, then click on it when you find a post.


----------



## buy_25

jpr62902 said:
			
		

> Mike, aren't you gsxr1100?  If so, you're account on TBN is still open though I see you haven't posted there in some time.  I think we all need to lighten up a bit, perhaps?


A open account (whatever that means) do not mean anything really. Prove a open account means you can post, send PM etc? That being stated I would double check on what you think we have here.

Better yet ask the mods why I have not posted in sometime? It was THEIR actions  here.

Even if I could post I would not since I have moved on in life (matured) to move to other larger forums (cars, bike, reefs etc) where the mods are much more open and listen to its members and there members are much more educated, understanding and most importantly you posts do no disappear.


----------



## OregonAlex

Junkman said:
			
		

> How do you know his account is still open?  How about the Junkman... is his account still open?????





			
				Junkman said:
			
		

> ....I have a new thread going over there about a problem that I am having with the transmission on my new BX24. I slipped in under the radar by using an old user name that I had when I lived in NC. Sure is nice to be able to post without them realizing that it is the old Junkman.



I am confused.. what is your point?


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25,

don't get discouraged by people comments towards you. It might be helpful for you to understands people's motiviation for saying what they do to you. I really do believe that some people are offended but what you say because you are not giving out a great deal of effort to please the majority and to be politically correct. I at least have respect for you and that you say what is on your mind and take a stance.. even if doing so makes you unpopular with the majority. Often I disagree with what you say, but often I do agree with you as well. You don't have thousands of posts here and obviously you don't make this forum your life nor are you looking at this place as a popularity contest. You have roughly half the number of posts that I have and I know I spend too much time here as it is. Most of the time I find myself posting here as a form of diversion, entertainment, and sometimes it is a good way to escape from my normal boring but busy life. ;-)  I am sure you are similiar.  

btw, people who attempt to be likable for popularity sake, politically correct, and often try to show themselves as being perfect often speak out of both sides of their mouths. They try to ride on their high hourse so they don't have to step in their own bullshit. Sometimes they are so good at it they make a profession of out it.... Most often they are businessmen and some times convert into politicians. Its all about power as I am sure you know. 

sometimes I find myself talking hypocritical but at least I attempt to keep myself in check. I am no where from perfect, never attempt to lie about my actions, weesel out of things on technicalities and try to disceive (sp?), boast about my accomplishment, generocity (sp?), my perfect grammer/spelling, and when I am wrong about something I openly admit it here. And when someone has changed my opinion by what they say here, then I can say ok.. you are right, I was wrong. Unlike other very popular folks here and which strive to be likable politicians who are never wrong.


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex - 

I have no one to impress and really could carelss. I just find it very funny that most on here say this and that and hide behind a little screen names...clowns

Don't worry I am not mad and come on here to see what todays comical issues are. 

To all the morons that have issues with me since that can't handle the truth, this is for you.


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> OregonAlex -
> ... I just find it very funny that most on here say this and that and hide behind a little screen names...clowns


 buy_25,

lets be fair here.. this is the appeal of the Internet. I have a screen name and I hide behind it. This gives me more flexiability in what I say compared to a situtation where people know who you really are. You do the same, else you won't have the screen name that you do. 

 Other people WANT to know who they are..I don't know of any politicians who don't want people to know who they really are. You can't get power if you have a virtual screen name and want to hide who you are.

again.. understand people's motivation. I have a screen name for a reason, as other do for the same reason. Am I hiding behind it. You damn right I am. That is obvious..

btw, what Junkman did few weeks ago by posting Gatorboy identity and phone number "in case you wanted to contact him about buying his land" That wasn't cool man. I don't care that you did it because He challenged you to find out who he was or not... I am sure he didn't want his personal info to be known.  Determining that he was Gatorboy was good enough.. no need to go over the top and post his name, address and telephone phone. Regardless if he is seen to be unpopular or not. How would like for others to post YOUR identify and phone number. We use screen names for privacy reasons, and you just gave up that info freely for one of your own members for everyone to see.


----------



## Junkman

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> buy_25,
> 
> .......btw, what Junkman a few weeks ago by posting Gatorboy identity and phone number "in case you wanted to contact him about buying his land" That wasn't cool man.  How would like for others to post YOUR identify and phone number.  We use screen names for privacy reasons, and you just gave up that info freely for one of your own members for everyone to see.



I would agree with you, if it were not for the fact that I took that information directly from a post that he had made on another site.  I would never publish anyone's information that I found through other sources, but he had posted it, and all I did was to re-post it.  If he had asked that it be removed, it would be removed instantly.  No different that many of our members post links to there home pages and the home pages give all that information freely.


----------



## OregonAlex

Junkman said:
			
		

> I would agree with you, if it were not for the fact that I took that information directly from a post that he had made on another site. I would never publish anyone's information that I found through other sources, but he had posted it, and all I did was to re-post it. If he had asked that it be removed, it would be removed instantly. No different that many of our members post links to there home pages and the home pages give all that information freely.


like I said.. no need to go over the top and post his name, address and phone number. What was the point of that.. other than to embarress and harm?
I don't buy it. Come on Junk.. I know you have it in you to admit it when you did something wrong and you are capabilty of saying sorry. I am human.. I screwed up. You are not TBN management.. you have some shame and don't attempt to wessel out on technicalities.

Both you and I know, that Gatorboy would not ask you to remove that info.. that would show weakness to you and other and that is not desirable thing to do for people who try to show no weakness.


----------



## buy_25

I could careless since no one (or most) have no ball here, let alone TBN morons! If someone wants to call or stop by, have at it. Based on TBN members and some others, they can't afford the gas (opps diesel) to get here. Let alone stop over since they can't come to terms with there manhood. Too busy counting there coke cans. 

If I hate someone I will post that they are an ass or clown. I do not need PM flying around like a girl...Maybe some do, not me.

TBN mods and the owner are a complete usless and waste of life itself. I like to go over there and look and then post on some topics (need an account?). Been then again it is the same BS for years. How many times can power service etc come up. I guess their members do not get it on time #100. Then the mods pop in wth the brains..or lack there of.


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> I could careless since no one (or most) have no balls!
> 
> If I hate someone I will post that they are an ass. I do not need PM flying around like a girl...Maybe some do, not me.


ok...prove it.

Post your name, address, phone number, and place of employement here.

don't let me down buy_25.. don't start being a hypocrite like those you talk about here..  Do the right thing, admit that you don't want people to know who you really are... just like I did.. otherwise.. post your info.   I really hope you don't let your ego get the best of you and post that info here.  That would not be wise in my opinion.  But I am not you.


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> ok...prove it.
> 
> Post your name, address, phone number, and place of employement here.
> 
> don't let me down buy_25.. don't start being a hypocrite like those you talk about here..  Do the right thing, admit that you don't want people to know who you really are... just like I did.. otherwise.. post your info.   I really hope you don't let your ego get the best of you and post that info here.  That would not be wise in my opinion.  But I am not you.


why if you had half a brain if takes a button to click on it (websites) is all it takes. I know where junkman lives by some numbers on pc. 

If some ass what to bother me, see you in court. Hope you like LEO bother you. Please use the data from this post. It is really easy to find.


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> TBN mods and the owner are a complete usless and waste of life itself.


 The owners it is seen a business and they don't want to push the advertisers out and want to bring them in. So they get moderators to keep things presentable and non-offensive.
For moderators, it is the appeal of power and popularity.   Same thing here.
motivation motivation motiviation. nothing wrong with their motiviation, if I had the same interests I would do the same in their shoes.. they are human just like we are.


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> why if you had half a brain if takes a button to click on it (websites) is all it takes. I know where junkman lives by some numbers on pc.
> 
> If some ass what to bother me, see you in court. Hope you like LEO bother you. Please use the data from this post. It is really easy to find.



I am pretty sure Junkman does not want for his real identity to be know either. Please respect his privacy and don't do this.


----------



## Dargo

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> Post your name, address, phone number, and place of employement here.



Oh, oh, oh, pick me!  I know who he is.     

I like that "poke" smiley, by the way!  I found him plenty easy.  As a matter of fact, he has a pretty darn decent 'homepage' that has lots of useful links to all sorts of information.


----------



## OregonAlex

Dargo said:
			
		

> Oh, oh, oh, pick me!  I know who he is.
> 
> I like that "poke" smiley, by the way! I found him plenty easy. As a matter of fact, he has a pretty darn decent 'homepage' that has lots of useful links to all sorts of information.


Dargo,

this wasn't my point. I don't WANT to know.   and I am pretty sure he doesn't either, unless he has something to sell or is running for political office anytime soon.  He is just a bit pissed off and just letting his emmotions getting the best of him.. Just like every human being has done.. including myself.


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure Junkman does not want for his real identity to be know either. Please respect his privacy and don't do this.



I did not post it since it is all online. All the info is there (along with everyone else). Just takes half a brain.

If people want to bother me, have at it. you have free contact have that state and local LEO come into play..That is a fact.


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> Dargo,
> 
> this wasn't my point. I don't WANT to know.   and I am pretty sure he doesn't either, unless he has something to sell or is running for political office anytime soon.  He is just a bit pissed off and just letting his emmotions getting the best of him.. Just like every human being has done.. including myself.



I am not pissed, you just asked for a stupid answer that most people can find for free.
 Want my phone call me but I hope you like LEO bothering you for harassment.


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> . So they get moderators to keep things presentable and non-offensive.
> For moderators, it is the appeal of power and popularity.   Same thing here.
> motivation motivation motiviation. nothing wrong with their motiviation, if I had the same interests I would do the same in their shoes.. they are human just like we are.



Boy, is that BS. The mods are rude, uneducated and morons. Just look at the spy over here. Not rocket science.


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> I did not post it since it is all online. All the info is there (along with everyone else). Just takes half a brain.
> 
> If people want to bother me, have at it. you have free contact have that state and local LEO come into play..That is a fact.



I give up.


----------



## buy_25

you got the hint...finally


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> you got the hint...finally


yep.  but just a little disappointed.


----------



## buy_25

why because you can't figure out all the for you need or wanted? It is all right there IF you know where to look. 

Don't take the TBN approach...stepup a level..I can't hold everyone hands all the time. 

As I stated before I did not sneak around. If I dislike you I will ride you like a rented mule. Get the hint?


----------



## HGM

buy_25 said:
			
		

> you got the hint...finally




So, Mike.... What was proven here?? It all started because someone implied that you were a spy.... In my mind(though probably stupid to your standards) it was a tongue and cheek nomination like someone might suggest junkman to be the spy.. You got so worked up about it, that it drew more votes while everyone watched you flip out about someone saying your a spy.. Who really cares? Are you a spy? I doubt it, but damn it man.. The more you deny something and insult everyone else's intelegence to prove it, the more rediculous you sound and more guilty at the same time.. Not that you give a shit, but your percieved "intelegence" level has dropped dramaticly for the last 8-10 posts......

I dont mean this to be an attack, its got nothing to do with balls, I just dont know you well enough to judge you that way.. But, your comments are what leads me to believe you are really more impressed with yourself than we are..

I expect you to slam me in return(predictable), so have at it.. I just think that we need to lighten up a bit...


----------



## Dargo

HGM said:
			
		

> I just think that we need to lighten up a bit...



Dammit man!!  That's what I've been trying to say.


----------



## buy_25

HGM said:
			
		

> So, Mike.... What was proven here?? It all started because someone implied that you were a spy.... In my mind(though probably stupid to your standards) it was a tongue and cheek nomination like someone might suggest junkman to be the spy.. You got so worked up about it, that it drew more votes while everyone watched you flip out about someone saying your a spy.. Who really cares? Are you a spy? I doubt it, but damn it man.. The more you deny something and insult everyone else's intelegence to prove it, the more rediculous you sound and more guilty at the same time.. Not that you give a shit, but your percieved "intelegence" level has dropped dramaticly for the last 8-10 posts......
> 
> I dont mean this to be an attack, its got nothing to do with balls, I just dont know you well enough to judge you that way.. But, your comments are what leads me to believe you are really more impressed with yourself than we are..
> 
> I expect you to slam me in return(predictable), so have at it.. I just think that we need to lighten up a bit...


 It was proven that:

  1)nothing will happen or the outcome (shocked)
2)Some members on here are morons (being nice too)
  3)I am not worked up at all (too freaking funny), just stating a fact DIRECTLY! 
  4)If I am a spy on TBN, I could careless.(but funny though)
4.1) mose users need to PM when they haev an issue when they can't spell it out.
  5)I guess some personlike you I have to impress? Why, I have no idea no care about.

This topic is as pointless as TBM members (some here).

  6)the more some members post I wonder if people are really this stupid. I have yet to see debates that really mean anything. Because most are laughable at best. Lets bitch about big dig (who do not even live in the f’ing state), gas prices yet again, the other forum (TBN), RV crap, slow traffic, beer, guns, some old car,  blah blah.
  I feel like I am down south passing all the nascar shrines, churches and beer stores by the topics at hand. This is why I usually do not post here since many threads are a joke at best. Come on people, let talk about some real here or is this the mentally of people here? I like to stir up the pot since it is too F'ing funny.

This is why I moved onward and upward to other forums, real threads, no BS from members, no members cheaper then then homeless.

  To close, if I am some spy (that 4 asses, no 5 think), you all went to Harvard law school……

Ps. I am fine I just wonder what other polls we will have next...what beer is beer, diesel price and supply, my new sneakers or work boots, my new lawn mower fixture....


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> why because you can't figure out all the for you need or wanted? It is all right there IF you know where to look.
> 
> Don't take the TBN approach...stepup a level..I can't hold everyone hands all the time.


you obviously did not understand why I was disappointed.  I think it would be pointless for me to explain it until you calm down a bit.  People have said things which have upset you.   It is my belief that you are still in defense/ "I will take you all on" mode.  So much so that you can't tell which people are trying to help you.


----------



## buy_25

I do not need help nor care. I am calm, very just wonder how much borning this thread can get...

Need help to do what? Gain what? JOKE!

You are mad still I did not post my info...When it is all there..Just look


----------



## BoneheadNW

Hey buy, first of all, I believe we all welcome you to start and thread that you think is meaningful.  It is very easy to criticize and you are entitled to your opinion, but if you think most of these threads/posts are so moronic, by all means post something meaningful.

With regard to the the posts that you think are crap, you have every right not to read them.

Enlighten us.  Show us the way.
Bone


----------



## buy_25

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Hey buy, first of all, I believe we all welcome you to start and thread that you think is meaningful.  It is very easy to criticize and you are entitled to your opinion, but if you think most of these threads/posts are so moronic, by all means post something meaningful.
> 
> With regard to the the posts that you think are crap, you have every right not to read them.
> 
> Enlighten us.  Show us the way.
> Bone



Why????? I like to see what is next..Keeps getting better and better..I post real threads of others forums...as I stated before.

This is just to stupid to pass up....


----------



## buy_25

I think this...


----------



## BoneheadNW

buy_25 said:
			
		

> Why????? I like to see what is next..Keeps getting better and better..I post real threads of others forums...as I stated before.
> 
> This is just to stupid to pass up....


I just thought that you could help us to improve our forum.  Give us an example of what you think is an excellent post or thread.  According to you, you post to other forums all the time.  Surely you could take a second and show us what a real post is like.
Bonehead


----------



## buy_25

You can't handle it! LOL

I do not know if some can relate ROFLMAO LOL LOL LOL

This is funnier then booze


----------



## daedong

buy_25 is this you


----------



## buy_25

No, is that you funny home to mommy?????


----------



## OregonAlex

ok everyone.. you have all read my "boring" .. ... understand people motivition statement.

I am interested in hearing people's take on what they think buy_25 motiviation is for typing what they does. I have my own theory and want to compare notes. Let try to keep it from getting offensive.. I don't want to needlessly upset buy_25 more then he is already.   He no doubt enjoys the attention.


----------



## buy_25

too funny.I just do not care about this or most threads..Do you get that?


----------



## daedong

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> ok everyone.. you have all read my "boring" .. ... understand people motivition statement.
> 
> I am interested in hearing people's take on what they think buy_25 motiviation is for typing what they does. I have my own theory and want to compare notes. Let try to keep it from getting offensive.. I don't want to needlessly upset buy_25 more then he is already.   He no doubt enjoys the attention.



Lets do it by PM


----------



## buy_25

daedong said:
			
		

> Lets do it by PM



True I am on TBN now!


----------



## AndyM

buy_25 said:
			
		

> .                                          .


 
For someone who doesn't care, you certainly always have to have the last word.

Anyone up for a word association thread?


----------



## buy_25

i don't..funny to post and see what is next...


----------



## OregonAlex

daedong said:
			
		

> Lets do it by PM



good point VIN.. I guess openly posting it would fuel the motivation.  opps.. guess you know my take.


----------



## Glenn9643

"This is why I moved onward and upward to other forums, real threads, no BS from members"

From my standpoint he could have stayed when he moved onward and upward if he liked it there...  maybe he wasn't able to get on stage at those refined places and draw all the attention?


----------



## OregonAlex

For buy_25's enjoyment.. he seems to get a kick out of all the confrontation.  Buy_25 if any of this is actually offensive.. I apologize.  but it seems you want this type of attention.

TOP 10 reasons Buy_25 gets a rise out of ForumsForums.

10. Due to things beyond his control, his physical growth has exceeded his mental growth. As a result, it is really hard to find someone to wrestle with anymore. And he just needs a fix. Hey.. you.. yes you.. wanna wrestle.. I will take you all on!! just like on TV!! come on.. bring it on. please please please. fight me. It is boring if I just play with myself

9.  ......


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> For buy_25's enjoyment.. he seems to get a kick out of all the confrontation.  Buy_25 if any of this is actually offensive.. I apologize.  but it seems you want this type of attention.
> 
> TOP 10 reasons Buy_25 gets a rise out of ForumsForums.
> 
> 10. Due to things beyond his control, his physical growth has exceeded his mental growth. As a result, it is really hard to find someone to wrestle with anymore. And he just needs a fix. Hey.. you.. yes you.. wanna wrestle.. I will take you all on!! just like on TV!! come on.. bring it on. please please please. fight me. It is boring if I just play with myself
> 
> 9.  ......


I just think this thread and more are laughable. The kicker is it is just funny (joke)  and now since you can't take it you need to TRY to get others...Like it matters.

Number #1 I like to post here. Just to ride people like you...


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> More like clowns like yourself keep going and I just laugh.
> 
> But this is for you.....


 I am glad you are laughing.. I was hoping you wouldn't be offended by my comment but would enjoy it instead.  I guess I was right.


----------



## buy_25

It is too stupid to not too. I just type and enoy this thread. Then go look at other forums and wait to see what is next (over here).


----------



## Spiffy1

I thought this was a "mole thread", but now it reads more like a "troll thread."      If this keeps up we'll never figure out who Junkman is saving that last space for - despite the fact he is the mole.


----------



## bczoom

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> For moderators, it is the appeal of power and popularity.   Same thing here.


???

Neither of those reasons came to mind.  Not one of the mods asked to be one.  We were asked to help.  So far, our duties primarily consist of just helping members with issues related to the forum software.  If helping people is power and popularity, every person that does support is then the most popular and powerful.  Remind me to tell that to the next janitor I see or anyone I call on the phone that does support.


----------



## Melensdad

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> _For moderators, it is the appeal of power and popularity.   Same thing here._



nope



			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> Not one of the mods asked to be one.
> 
> We were asked to help.


yup


----------



## bczoom

buy_25 said:
			
		

> This is why I usually do not post here since many threads are a joke at best. Come on people, let talk about some real here or is this the mentally of people here? I like to stir up the pot since it is too F'ing funny.
> 
> This is why I moved onward and upward to other forums, real threads, no BS from members, no members cheaper then then homeless.


Mike,

Since you posted 28 times yesterday, how can you say you've moved "onward and upward"? 

I too would like to see some of the things you would like to discuss.  I know there's super important things like your Lexus and Amsoil but what else is so important?  If you won't start a thread on this forum, point us to some of the other forums where you discuss the really important stuff.


----------



## johnday

HeeeeHawww! Man, I'm really confused now. Ofcourse I have less than half a brain also!!! I'm gonna start a poll on beer!!!


----------



## buy_25

bczoom said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> Since you posted 28 times yesterday, how can you say you've moved "onward and upward"?



[FONT=&quot]I come here to add fuel to the fire and see what posts are today’s topic of the day is. Again it is a good laugh in the morning after a 15 minute ride. I do not take this serious at all,  but I do post that way I view things. What is even more amusing is that you took the time to add up all the posts. It is nice to be cared about and that you want to this extent. That is a joke but you took the time…I guess you had some free time?[/FONT]



> I too would like to see some of the things you would like to discuss.  I know there's super important things like your Lexus and Amsoil but what else is so important?  If you won't start a thread on this forum, point us to some of the other forums where you discuss the really important stuff.


 Really??? These are important????? ok....Maybe to some since some (you, Andym and a few others) can’t get these out of their head for some odd reason. Maybe full or you should download some data not needed? Maybe if you can afford it, buy these items (and others) yourself and step-up to quality products. Problem is most are not available at walfart so you will have to look around. Then you can talk all you want about it and will understand something’s here. But these are toys and it bothers some (for again some odd reason). I do not bring them up, you people do. God, it bothers you and it is toooooo funny; but sad at the sametime.

   I talk about things (not here for reasons you should know) that are interesting at hand and take half a brain (at least). Or better yet kids, dogs, health related topic (to dogs) & training for various titles, city related issues (upcoming issues on), reef chemistry, LCD and home theater topics  (noise issues, signal integrity etc). Even some oil at times. You know ,real stuff here. 

 Why would I want to post these topics here (or links) when I see; beer threads, walfart, work shoes,  your first car, logsplitters, toilet does not work on and on. What is next rancho shocks, stickers for you truck or what is the best socks thread or best fry cooker???? I feel like it is state fair here.


----------



## jpr62902

Speakin' of state fairs, which one do you think has the best corn dogs?  Tractor pulls?  Chocolate dipped Snickers bars?  Funnel cakes?  (Sorry, I'm too stupid to intelligently discuss them thar fancy topics -- what duz LCD mean?)


----------



## bczoom

buy_25 said:
			
		

> Maybe if you can afford it, buy these items (and others) yourself and step-up to quality products. Problem is most are not available at walfart so you will have to look around. Then you can talk all you want about it and will understand something’s here.


Holy crap Mike, you are smart.  Somehow, you know what I can afford.  That's impressive.  



			
				buy_25 said:
			
		

> I talk about things (not here for reasons you should know) that are interesting at hand and take half a brain (at least). Or better yet kids, dogs, health related topic (to dogs) & training for various titles, city related issues (upcoming issues on), reef chemistry, LCD and home theater topics  (noise issues, signal integrity etc). Even some oil at times. You know ,real stuff here.


You're right again Mike... Those subjects are gods gift to our brains.  Here I thought you were going to mention things like solving the world's problems.


----------



## buy_25

bczoom said:
			
		

> Holy crap Mike, you are smart.  Somehow, you know what I can afford.  That's impressive.
> 
> You're right again Mike... Those subjects are gods gift to our brains.  Here I thought you were going to mention things like solving the world's problems.



Never stated what you can or can't, but  my toys stick in your head (and a select few). If you owned one you would not bring it up.....all the time. Go buy some of the same or move on with your life...

If state fair topics are gods gifts to your brain, I hate to see you when you have to vote...must kill ya!


----------



## bczoom

buy_25 said:
			
		

> If you owned one you would not bring it up.....all the time. Go buy some of the same or move on with your life...


I'm sorry, you're the one that keeps bring up your car (and how wonderful it is).

Too bad we can't drive them around here in the winter... but if you're in a ditch nearby sometime, I'll bring one of my wifes car to come tow you out. 

I do have to wonder whether any of the $200,000+ worth of vehicles I have would qualify as "some of the same". 

I think I'll just move on with my life.


----------



## johnday

Hi Mike!! You know what? If you have problems with us simpletons, and the topics that are here. Why not do yourself a favor and go elsewhere? Not all of us have  been to the higher learning institutions, not that you have either, but most of us are down to earth types, that enjoy BSing with the guys, helping others out, etc., etc., etc. And if someone has a different outlook on any subject, that's fine too.

Oh well, it's 50 degrees and sunny. I'm going back out to the barn and practice my whittlin' or sumptin.


BTW, how come no one thought I was the spy? Alas, woe is me, my life is worthless.


----------



## buy_25

johnday said:
			
		

> Hi Mike!! You know what? If you have problems with us simpletons, and the topics that are here. Why not do yourself a favor and go elsewhere? Not all of us have  been to the higher learning institutions, not that you have either, but most of us are down to earth types, that enjoy BSing with the guys, helping others out, etc., etc., etc. And if someone has a different outlook on any subject, that's fine too.
> 
> Oh well, it's 50 degrees and sunny. I'm going back out to the barn and practice my whittlin' or sumptin.
> 
> 
> BTW, how come no one thought I was the spy? Alas, woe is me, my life is worthless.


  Na, just stay here at times and piss in your pool! 

  Helping others out…with what??? Toilets over flowing, brown grass or fly issues! What is next, chickens in the house or mad cow! LOL 

I never stated “higher learning institutions” but maybe this “lack of them” bothers you? You can change that you know. 

 So you are going to the barn to fill the honey wagon I see.


----------



## rico304

"Oh well, it's 50 degrees and sunny. I'm going back out to the barn and practice my whittlin' or sumptin."

Very funny


----------



## OregonAlex

Hey Buy_25,

I like Lexus LS430s because they attempt to look like an S-Class Mercedes. Which is a sweet car but quite a bit more money then the LS430. But not everyone can afford the S-Class. If I had any interest in getting a Luxury car, I think I would hold out and get the S-Class.


----------



## buy_25

My wifes has a ML series and we are getting rid of it. Mercedes quality etc is far less the toyo's. 

As much as I hate CR mag, even MB rated poor; even I agree.


----------



## soundguy

OhioTC18 said:
			
		

> I'll be damned if I'M gonna correct the old goat.


 
Intersting thread.  I was reading this just now, and just as i scrolled up to The avatar for TC18, my manger walked over to my office 

Nice avatar though 

Wow.. that was a tense couple of moments!!!

Soundguy


----------



## OregonAlex

that is true.. the MB SUV has an abnormally low reliablity rating. But then again, there is something to be said for a vehicle which is made here in the US for the SUV market, and is no where to be seen on the road back in Germany.
Now that is funny. But I can see why the reliablity is so low... I don't think MB had their heart in it.. they only built it for the US market just because they were losing out on people who have it in their heads that they need an SUV.. Most Europeans think SUVs are moronic and are very anti-SUV. Leave it to GM and Ford to built luxury pickups (Cadillac and Lincoln).


----------



## BoneheadNW

buy_25 said:
			
		

> Na, just stay here at times and piss in your pool!
> 
> Helping others out…with what??? Toilets over flowing, brown grass or fly issues! What is next, chickens in the house or mad cow! LOL
> 
> I never stated “higher learning institutions” but maybe this “lack of them” bothers you? You can change that you know.
> 
> So you are going to the barn to fill the honey wagon I see.


Mike-
I just showed your posts to one of the department psycologists. He diagnosed you with penis envy! 
Bonehead


----------



## soundguy

Buy_25.. hmm... your writing style is very familiar.. this wouldn't happen to be you would it?
( see attached pic )

Soundguy


----------



## BoneheadNW

Soundguy-
Wow, that post brings back memories!  I hope this mindless bantor doesn't offend our "intellectual".  Oh, wait, he is just "pissing in our pool".  I, for one, am awed by his greatness. 
Bone


----------



## Gatorboy

buy_25 said:
			
		

> My wifes has a ML series and we are getting rid of it.



So, how many wives do you have?  You stud!


----------



## johnday

Chris, [soundguy], I didn't know you were a Trekkie! Live long and prosper!!


----------



## OregonAlex

I am telling you, this is buy_25's true idenity....   but I would have guessed he drove a Hummer H2 instead of a Lexus.

Mike, thanks for making everyone laugh again.


----------



## Mith

Gator, funny


----------



## buy_25

H2??? they are junk man...


----------



## OregonAlex

I bet buy_25 knows the answers to all these questions:

*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]How many world titles has Hulk Hogan held?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
        [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]Why did Hulk Hogan leave the WWWF?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
        [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]Is there heat between Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
        [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE][/FONT]*
        [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]Why did Hulk Hogan win the WWF title at Wrestlemania 9 when he wasn't even  scheduled to be in the title match?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
        [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]Did Hulk Hogan sexually assault a woman in 1996?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
        [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]When did Hulk Hogan appear on the cover of Sports Illustrated?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
        [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]The main event at Wrestlemania 3 was Hulk Hogan against Andre the Giant. At the beginning of the match Hogan attempts a body slam. He couldn't get Andre fully up so he fell on him. Was that supposed to happen, or was Hogan suppose to body slam him then and win the match right away? [/SIZE][/FONT]*
        [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> I am telling you, this is buy_25's true idenity....   but I would have guessed he drove a Hummer H2 instead of a Lexus.
> 
> Mike, thanks for making everyone laugh again.



You and your boyfriend!


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> H2??? they are junk man...


that might be but I think their demographics better suit you then the Lexus.


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> I bet buy_25 knows the answers to all these questions:
> 
> *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]How many world titles has Hulk Hogan held?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]
> [/SIZE][/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]Why did Hulk Hogan leave the WWWF?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]Is there heat between Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
> 
> 
> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]Why did Hulk Hogan win the WWF title at Wrestlemania 9 when he wasn't even  scheduled to be in the title match?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]Did Hulk Hogan sexually assault a woman in 1996?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]When did Hulk Hogan appear on the cover of Sports Illustrated?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> *[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=+1]The main event at Wrestlemania 3 was Hulk Hogan against Andre the Giant. At the beginning of the match Hogan attempts a body slam. He couldn't get Andre fully up so he fell on him. Was that supposed to happen, or was Hogan suppose to body slam him then and win the match right away? [/SIZE][/FONT]*
> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif][SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE][/FONT]



I bet a few membbers on here (99% on TBN) have these answers on there frig or in their "hope chest"....


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> You and your boyfriend!


which one am I?


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> that might be but I think their demographics better suit you then the Lexus.



H1 maybe but I see them all over..Nothing special. But it would look cool at a pimp and ho party.


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> which one am I?


No clue but based on past posting,,,,,,in front I assume...


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> H1 maybe but I see them all over..Nothing special. But it would look cool at a pimp and ho party.


yes. I guess I can see you not wanting to drive a vehicle which everyone else drives.. what would be the point of buying a vehicle which many other people buy?? Its not like a vehicle is simple transportation to get you from point A to point B? you got to be kidding. Why bother?


----------



## buy_25

...because if you can afford the H1, price is not object...


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> No clue but based on past posting,,,,,,in front I assume...


That would be the guy reading and taking a shit.. while the guy in back is sneeking a peek at his penis? right?  I didn't know you wanted to be my boyfriend.


----------



## buy_25

did not know you are asking....I am not into those crowds but they are clubs for people like you, from what I hear.


----------



## OregonAlex

thanks for the entertainment.. chat with you later.


----------



## buy_25

I need to go also...reef needs to be fed.


----------



## HGM

buy_25 said:
			
		

> You and your boyfriend!




That was good..... I was expecting "YOUR MAMA!!!"

  

You know, I dont doubt your intelegence on whats involved in getting and reading an oil sample or how to polish your car.. But christ, if you really think you are as smart as it seems and the only way you can prove it is to run your mouth about how stupid common folks are and tell us that you just like to watch us retards talk your really bordering on looser... I have never and will never claim to be the brightest bulb in the pack.. I understand that no matter how smart you are, when you start to think you know it all is when you prove your own stupidity...

You know guys,maybe we are stupid.... The past several pages of this post have become the buy_25 show.. He is practicing his GOD complex and egging us on using childish tactics because us simpletons cannot understand his complex nature...I have to admit that I must be too stupid... I would never spend 5min, let alone several hours per day, reading or watching borring things.. I have much more important things to do with my life.. Mike you must be a blast to hang out with.......


----------



## buy_25

HGM said:
			
		

> I would never spend 5min, let alone several hours per day, reading or watching borring things.. I have much more important things to do with my life.. Mike you must be a blast to hang out with.......


I think you are a little off here but in the right place (forum) for this and you blew the 5 min rule by posting....





> your really bordering on looser


Looser???? really because I am not starting topics on toilet flooding, work boot talk or my first car or best beer? You have got to kidding me here. Based on most threads here, most are jst that for even starting the posts. Talk about taking the word moron, better yet redneck to the next sub level.   Plus I never stated I was smart but based on the topics here, a common middle school kids posts look pretty good or interesting...Talk about stupid shit...And I thought TBN had some boring posts....This is getting to a new level (wrong way though)....


----------



## bczoom

HGM said:
			
		

> You know guys,maybe we are stupid.... The past several pages of this post have become the buy_25 show.. He is practicing his GOD complex and egging us on using childish tactics because us simpletons cannot understand his complex nature...I have to admit that I must be too stupid... I would never spend 5min, let alone several hours per day, reading or watching borring things..


Yea, I got involved myself earlier today...

Then realized I was just feeding the trolls.

A quick glance through his posts will quickly show* absolutely nothing* meaningful or worthwhile.


----------



## buy_25

I would add meaningful threadds but I would stick out like a sore thumb since it would be over mosts heads.....

My post between a logsplitter and a the RV camper thread...Can you say..nevermind it is too laughable.


----------



## buy_25

bczoom said:
			
		

> Yea, I got involved myself earlier today...
> 
> Then realized I was just feeding the trolls.
> 
> A quick glance through his posts will quickly show* absolutely nothing* meaningful or worthwhile.


You stated what 99.5% of all the posts are here on the forum...Don't worry you are gitting the hint...just a little slow

I do love the HUGE 57 people that voted on here. I am starting to think gatorboy was right. This forum will not make it..Better yet, it will with the handfull of users.


----------



## OregonAlex

bczoom said:
			
		

> Yea, I got involved myself earlier today...
> 
> Then realized I was just feeding the trolls.
> 
> A quick glance through his posts will quickly show* absolutely nothing* meaningful or worthwhile.


what one person thinks to be meanful and worthwhile.. other people think to be boring..  I think that is his point!

if you don't want to feed the trolls that is up to you. It can be entertaining sometimes if you know the troll is not taking it personally, enjoys the attention and wont get offended. I don't believe Mike truely beleaves have the stuff he is saying.. he is just looking for some fun.

try to keep an open mind.   People dont watch WWF because it is meanful or worthwhile.. just entertainment.


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> what one person thinks to be meanful and worthwhile.. other people think to be boring..  I think that is his point!
> 
> if you don't want to feed the trolls that is up to you.  It can be entertaining sometimes if you know the troll is not taking it personally, enjoys the attention and  wont get offended.  I don't believe Mike truely beleaves have the stuff he is saying..  he is just looking for some fun.



I posts most to see what people will say and get people fired up! It truly is funny and still shake my head.

As I stated before, I do not entend to get ANYTHING out of this forum..It is FUNNY. I can't spell it anyother way...Maybe spanish?


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> try to keep an open mind.   People dont watch WWF because it is meanful or worthwhile.. just entertainment.



WWF is inline with Nascar, tractor pulls, stickers on your truck etc....Nevermind watching WWF, make it stop.


----------



## OregonAlex

I like your new signature Mike.  "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]           "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance            and consciencious stupidity." MLK

[/FONT]I think you will like this quote too:

"Man is arrogant in proportion to his ignorance." ~ Edward Bulwer-Lytton, 1st Baron Lytton

yes.. I got it out of wikipedia. because I like that web site and I am too ignorant to come up with something of my own.


----------



## buy_25

really YOU did not come up with anything...It is cut and paste.......


----------



## OregonAlex

buy_25 said:
			
		

> I do love the HUGE 57 people that voted on here. I am starting to think gatorboy was right. This forum will not make it..Better yet, it will with the handfull of users.


Mike,

I really doubt as many actual people have voted. To me it appears the moderators are voting multiple times because they think it will influence peoples opinions of others and will force them out. Or some thing along those lines. I dare them to give a list of screen names which have actually voted correlating to who many posts these people have on ForumsForums. Not who they voted for.. just the fact that they have voted. This wouldn't be giving anything away.. I just want to prove my theory or fall flat on my face. I doubt they are willing to post the list of people who have voted. Again, I don't want to know who they voted for.. just who voted and how many posts they have on this web site to make sure they are actual people and not bogus accounts. The challenge is on!! it will be ignored no doubt.   Power, popularity, and influence is the name of the game.


----------



## AndyM

buy_25 said:
			
		

> .


 
*yawn*


----------



## Spiffy1

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> I really doubt as many actual people have voted. To me it appears the moderators are voting multiple times because they think it will influence peoples opinions of others and will force them out.


 
I wouldn't put it past the moderators here to add a couple votes to "prime the pump" or perhaps spice things up a little bit. But to actually influence anything or "force them out", I just don't see it.

That does, however, give me an idea for another mindless poll!


----------



## AndyM

Spiffy1 said:
			
		

> That does, however, give me an idea for another mindless poll!


 
Would that be the "Which Member Would You Vote Off the Island" Poll?


----------



## OregonAlex

Spiffy1 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't put it past the moderators here to add a couple votes to "prime the pump" or perhaps spice things up a little bit. But to actually influence anything or "force them out", I just don't see it.
> 
> That does, however, give me an idea for another mindless poll!


.. thanks for that... poll to see if the moderators are "priming and pumping" the results. Love it man! That will prove it for sure. Nice to see people have their sense of humor.. but seriouslly.. I doubt we will actually see a list. Although, I know Junkman loves a good challenge. It is possible that the results are real, but I have a hutch they are being padded. Prove me wrong.


----------



## buy_25

AndyM said:
			
		

> Would that be the "Which Member Would You Vote Off the Island" Poll?



Can't be as mindless as the show, let alone the poll at hand.


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> .. thanks for that... poll to see if the moderators are "priming and pumping" the results. Love it man! That will prove it for sure. Nice to see people have their sense of humor.. but seriouslly.. I doubt we will actually see a list. Although, I know Junkman loves a good challenge. It is possible that the results are real, but I have a hutch they are being padded. Prove me wrong.



The poll is total BS..It is for fun and nothing else.


----------



## buy_25

AndyM said:
			
		

> *yawn*



...


----------



## AndyM

buy_25 said:
			
		

> Can't be as mindless as the show, let alone the poll at hand.


 
You keep reading our "mindless" posts, so that must mean you watch that mindless show too!


----------



## buy_25

AndyM said:
			
		

> You keep reading our "mindless" posts, so that must mean you watch that mindless show too!



just mindless members (aka you)...


----------



## OregonAlex

AndyM said:
			
		

> Would that be the "Which Member Would You Vote Off the Island" Poll?



 In that case better change the moto from "A Fun Place to Talk about Anything" .. to a "A place to talk about meaningful and worthwhile things".


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> In that case better change the moto from "A Fun Place to Talk about Anything" .. to a "A place to talk about meaningful and worthwhile things".



I think you would lose many members here since what would the topics be? Without beer, toilets, boots, rv, guns, etc...To some, what else is there.


----------



## nixon

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> In that case better change the moto from "A Fun Place to Talk about Anything" .. to a "A place to talk about meaningful and worthwhile things".


How about "A place to listen to Mikey,like We Really care "


----------



## buy_25

nixon said:
			
		

> How about "A place to listen to Mikey,like We Really care "



I would not post for reasons stated above.


----------



## nixon

buy_25 said:
			
		

> I would not post for reasons stated above.


That settles it then .  We won't hear how much You care about not caring .
 Perfect !


----------



## AndyM

If we're all so inferior to you, shouldn't you be at a more challenging forum?  Or did all of them ban you and you got stuck over here with us?


----------



## OregonAlex

come on guys.. you are taking Mike too serious. He is either too ignorant or is just playing around... Just read his responses... they are laughable.. He is harmless. 

and my opinion is that NO ONE can be that ignorant... so I am giving him the benefit of that doubt.. just read his posts. They are more silly then hurtfull..


-still waiting for THE LIST


----------



## buy_25

AndyM said:
			
		

> If we're all so inferior to you, shouldn't you be at a more challenging forum?  Or did all of them ban you and you got stuck over here with us?



the only Banning was at KBN. Did I ever take that site serious, yes but look at the crowd...joke..I should have known better.

Plus I have extra accounts if you need some. PLus with broadband you can surf two (that is 2) forums at the same time...neat ha!


----------



## buy_25

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> come on guys.. you are taking Mike too serious. He is either too ignorant or is just playing around... Just read his responses... they are laughable.. He is harmless.
> 
> and my opinion is that NO ONE can be that ignorant... so I am giving him the benefit of that doubt.. just read his posts. They are more silly then hurtfull..
> 
> -still waiting for THE LIST



he is still mad over my toys and the toilet thread that was backed up!


----------



## nixon

buy_25 said:
			
		

> he is still mad over my toys and the toilet thread that was backed up!


BIG YAWN


----------



## Big Dog

buy_25 said:
			
		

> I think you would lose many members here since what would the topics be? Without beer, toilets, boots, rv, guns, etc...To some, what else is there.



Titties!


----------



## buy_25

nixon said:
			
		

> BIG YAWN



.................


----------



## OregonAlex

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Titties!


Nice to see that I am not the only one that can see humor in this thread.

Mike... "toilet thread backing up"... nice.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I have a blue tractor


----------



## Big Dog

OhioTC18 said:
			
		

> I have a blue tractor



I'm sorry..................




Really, I'm just kiddin..............


----------



## Junkman

I have an orange tractor and I am proud of it......


----------



## California

I like ice cream too!


----------



## johnday

California said:
			
		

> I like ice cream too!


What kind and flavor? Maybe we need a poll?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Junkman said:
			
		

> I have an orange tractor and I am proud of it......


 
I'll see your orange tractor and raise you another orange tractor.

(and I am proud of both of them even though one of them isn't as heavy as the other )


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:
			
		

> I'll see your orange tractor and raise you another orange tractor.
> 
> (and I am proud of both of them even though one of them isn't as heavy as the other )



Excess weight on a tractor is like excess weight on a woman.    Undesireable!


----------



## Big Dog

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Excess weight on a tractor is like excess weight on a woman.  Undesireable!


 
AH! ....... the opinions of the light weights. Frankly, I like the handles excess weight affords on both!


----------



## Melensdad

Big Dog said:
			
		

> AH! ....... the opinions of the light weights. Frankly, I like the handles excess weight affords on both!



Now don't get me wrong, I like weight too.  But I like the removable wheel weights on the tractor and boob implants on a woman!


----------



## soundguy

I agree!!

Soundguy


----------



## Junkman

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Now don't get me wrong, I like weight too.  But I like the removable wheel weights on the tractor and boob implants on a woman!



I agree with the wheel weights, but there is nothing like the feel of the real thing when it comes to boobs.  The implants are like playing with jello filled balloons....


----------



## Big Dog

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Now don't get me wrong, I like weight too. But I like the removable wheel weights on the tractor and boob implants on a woman!


 
Unfair, this conclusion wasn't drawn AFTER the first statement made! I was not considering removable weight, thus typical of a moderator to steer the position to his advantage.

My tractor don't need no stinking wheel weights and my woman sure as hell don't need no plasteek'...........


----------



## Spiffy1

That's why men need multiple versions of toys: one car for speed, one for comfort; aggressive tractor, turf-friendly tractor.....

Unfortunately, if you find a faster, more comfortable, or more friendly woman: your existing one will get aggressive.


----------



## AndyM

buy_25 said:
			
		

> the only Banning was at KBN. Did I ever take that site serious, yes but look at the crowd...joke..I should have known better.
> 
> Plus I have extra accounts if you need some. PLus with broadband you can surf two (that is 2) forums at the same time...neat ha!


 
Looks like TBN wasn't the only site you've been banned from.


----------



## Wannafish

AndyM said:
			
		

> Looks like TBN wasn't the only site you've been banned from.


----------



## skinderflirt

spy-what spy?


----------



## Doc

skinderflirt said:


> spy-what spy?



SF this is an old thread.  Please do not revive old threads such as this.

Thread closed.
Doc


----------

